# Burl log



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

Yesterday I sawed up one of the 2 Western Big Leaf Maple burl logs that I brought back from Oregon this summer. I sawed the smaller one and got a really nice mantle for the new fireplace we're going to have when we do the addition in the spring. The rest is all burl caps for turning. Here's some before and after pics. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Wow! I have never seen anything like that in person. I have some oak burl to harvest next year but nothing like that on a single log. Awesome.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Very nice. We just don't have that kind of stuff around here where I live. Makes me jealous.


----------



## steg32168 (Oct 30, 2006)

Got to tell ya, thats down right beautiful !!! Can't wait to see what comes out of all that!!!!!!!!!

Dave


----------



## Frank Pender (Nov 6, 2006)

I recognize those burls.:thumbsup:

I still have the base for that tree. When are you coming out to get the thrid part?


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

Hi Frank...didn't even see you sneak in!


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

Hey Frank,

Good ta see ya....You know I'll be out at symposium time...I believe the end of July. :yes: :yes: :yes: 

How'd the logging go????

Where's the pictures....:laughing: :laughing:

If ya look in my gallery there's some shots of the shorter one after I cut the mantle out of it.


----------



## Frank Pender (Nov 6, 2006)

The logging is about a third of the way completed. The area I called the Prune Orchard Stand (on both sides of the road) is still in need of being yarded, There are about 5 loads (4,200 ft. per load) yet to be felled in that area, due to size that the feller buncher could not get around. We saved the Springs area for being touched. All in all some of the saving area will be tested today. We have had about 4" of rain in the past few days and the wind has been moving kind of fast the last few hours. It will be interesting to see what is still standing in a little while, after the sun gets a bit higher.


You sure got some interesting pitures in your gallery. some of them sure look familiar, for some reason.


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

Somebody has to post pictures from that side of the country.........

Is it true the Left Coast has a ban on digital cameras...?? :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Burlkraft said:


> Somebody has to post pictures from that side of the country.........
> 
> Is it true the Left Coast has a ban on digital cameras...?? :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


Boy Frank you just can't get away from that reputation can you. I don't know why. :shifty: 

Burl I don't think it is illegal to buya digital camera in Oregon but I hear it is punishable by death if you are caught using it.


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

You would think a respected school teacher (retired?) with a world of former students to teach him a little new technology, would jump right in....after all, he can use the smiley faces well....:laughing:


----------



## Frank Pender (Nov 6, 2006)

Thank you all for the compliments. I sure appreciate them. The thought that my reputation continues and moving rapidly is great.:yes: 

As far as the picture business is concerned, I have a very good digi camera and I can take pictures, quite well. That is where it all ends. I have to leave the remainder to my wife to post and that there is a massive challenge.:cursing:

By the way, is there a page someplace on how to post pictures on this site?


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

Posting pictures here is a breeze Frank.....

Just give it a try.....:thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Oh..The symposium is the end of June not July like I told ya.....


----------



## SawDustJack (Nov 6, 2006)

BK nice T Shirt :thumbsup: 
Was told you're really from Southern Northen Wisconsin :laughing:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Burlkraft said:


> Posting pictures here is a breeze Frank.....
> 
> Just give it a try . . . Oh..The symposium is the end of June not July like I told ya.....


You mean we are going to have a symposium for Frank to learn how topost pictures! :laughing:


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm not really sure it would do any good.

You can lead a horse to water.......:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Frank Pender (Nov 6, 2006)

My wife believes it is not a horse being led, but a critter that goes, "hee haw".


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

Good to see that you kept your head above water Frank....:huh: :huh: 

Have you guy's had enough rain yet??????

You probably floated the last few logs off the farm....:icon_smile: :icon_smile: :icon_smile:


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

Are you going to teach Frank how to post pictures Steve? That ought to be fun.:laughing:


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

*Speaking of Burls....*

I milled half of the cherry burl I got in on Christmas, here's the results. I really like it :yes:


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

Just a couple more....


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

That's some nice lookin' stuff JP.......

Is it still green...?????


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

Yep, I checked it on my moisture meter and it's hovering around 22% right now. I put a test piece through the planer and it's really nice smoothed out. There are a ton of little spots that look like minature birdseye. The black streaks were interesting. Against the red of the cherry it has nice contrast. There were 2 sets of real nice bookmatches. It was interesting to get it locked down on the mill but I figured out a way. I got about 20 nice pieces and that was only 1/2 of the burl. What a blast cutting stuff like that. It really is fun. It's funny, I showed the cut pieces to several logger friends and told them to NEVER bury burls on the landing again. They were really surprised how nice they look. If only I knew years ago, I could have tons of them by now. I've got a big spruce burl coming, I'm curious to see what that looks like inside.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

That is nice stuff JP. Maybe we could work some sort of trade in the future if I have anything you might want? :icon_wink:


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

Sure, I was rather taken by your red box elder pics...:thumbsup: 

I'm going to bring the pieces into my heated garage to let them start a slow drying. They are 5/4 thick and a woodworking buddy said they would make nice veneer pieces if they were re-ripped in half. Another idea I hadn't thought of. Give me some time to see how they behave in the drying process, I don't want to send out stuff and have you end up with problems with it. I think it should be ok. 

I have a small piece that I could send you as a sample. The outer burl has little tiny "eyes" all over the place. The cool thing is that I still have the second half of that monster just waiting a date with the saw :shifty:


----------

